# DIY stand for 55 gl.



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody knows where I can get plans on how to build a stand for a 55gl. tank. I would like to know what kind of wood I should use and how to build it. Thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are several plans here: Do It Yourself


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

fantastic link Thank you!!!

I'm saving that to my favourites for sure..that L shaped acrylic tank on there with the white stand and white canopy...SO beautiful!!!!


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Very helpful site, thank you.


----------

